# The Ladies are killers!



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Just got a phone call from two excited Ladies who just had successful afternoon hunts with two boars down. Tomboy Boots and Second Season both killed hogs a little while ago. Delila killed hers with archery tackle, a black and red boar around 80 pounds. Debbie killed hers with a 308 and weighed around 200, with a good set of cutters. Adrenaline was flowin` well so the figures might be a little off!    Soon as they get the pics to me, I`ll be postin` em up. 

Congratulations to both of you!! We are tickled to death and mighty proud of ya`ll!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got a phone call from two excited Ladies who just had successful afternoon hunts with two boars down. Tomboy Boots and Second Season both killed hogs a little while ago. Delila killed hers with archery tackle, a black and red boar around 80 pounds. Debbie killed hers with a 308 and weighed around 200, with a good set of cutters. Adrenaline was flowin` well so the figures might be a little off!  Soon as they get the pics to me, I`ll be postin` em up.
> 
> Congratulations to both of you!! We are tickled to death and mighty proud of ya`ll!!


I saw a pic of SecondSeason's piggie on FB. Way to go girl. Nice piggie. Here it is;


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Here is a phone pic of Debbie`s boar. Hopefully, they`ll take some more.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 5, 2010)

Good job Ladies!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Way to go, SS and Tomboy!!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats ladies
now we got Hawt Hawg Hunters


----------



## satchmo (Sep 5, 2010)

They are excited for sure, and well they should be. Very nice pigs. They'll post some more pictures tomorrow. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

You go girls!!!!


----------



## seeker (Sep 5, 2010)

Great job Debbie!  Glad you scored.  Now let's see a picture of yours Delila.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 5, 2010)

WooHoo! Nice work ladies!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 5, 2010)

Great job ladies.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome job!  Congratulations ladies!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Sep 5, 2010)

I got a Boar and Sow,Archery Tackle.I had a Blast!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 5, 2010)

Woohoo!! Go girls!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 5, 2010)

Dang that is laying them down! Way to go!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Absolutely AWESOME, GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2010)

Must of had a MAN somewhere around to load 'em up for ya'll . . .


----------



## secondseason (Sep 6, 2010)

It was an awesome day!!  The only thing that could have made it better is if Chris could have been there. 

My hog was actually 100 pounds.    Debbie's was 260 on the scale a sure nuff H-O-G.  

We hunted with Tommy Haskins and I have to tell you he has a class operation.  His son Thomas knows his stuff and I can't thank Tommy, Thomas, and Brandon enough.  We will be back for sure.  If you don't have hogs where you are and won't to hunt them go to where they are.

Thank you all for your kind words.  Debbie has more pictures.  This was the first time I got to hunt with Debbie and I hope it isn't the last.  She is a heck of a hunter and an awesome friend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

You ladies are my hero.............well,,,,,,,,,next to that granny in Alabama that shot the guy trying to break into her house.....

Great job Debbie & Delila..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 6, 2010)

fantastic animals ....Congrats to both of you....


----------



## Bowzonly (Sep 6, 2010)

*Bow Pig Kill*



satchmo said:


> They are excited for sure, and well they should be. Very nice pigs. They'll post some more pictures tomorrow. I can hardly wait.



I know they are walking tall now.  Way to go Ladies.  Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## boparks (Sep 6, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!!!!


Thats a big pig Ms Boots.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 6, 2010)

*Awesome Hunt!*

Wow what a day! I can guarantee this won't be the last time Delila and I hunt together  We were up at 5:00 a.m. Sunday morning, in the woods at daylight, and it was dark by the time we left the skinning pole  Tommy Haskins had invited us to come and hunt back in July during the Blast, and I am so glad we took him up on it! I've known Tommy for several years and I am proud to call him a friend. We were both impressed with Thomas and Brandon, two very hardworking and dedicated young men who love the outdoors. I'm not so sure Delila and I could've loaded my hog on the back of a truck so it sure was nice to have some help  Delila is an amazing bowhunter and a true inspiration to me  Would ya'll look at the hole the ramcat put in this hog??? The arrow was buried to the fletchings and broke off on the opposite side.

Thanks to everyone for sharing in our success... it was one of those days you never forget!


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations Debbie and Delila...Great Pictures! You two put the smack down on a couple of really nice Hogs! Way to get it done! We have a few Hogs that need to be thinned out if you want to come down to Florida!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep, you Ladies are something else! Once again, proud of ya`ll! Nice job on capin` him out to, Debbie.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats to all !!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 6, 2010)

WooHoo! Way to go ladies!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 7, 2010)

Way to go Ladies!!!!!!!!! BBQ time now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snuffy (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations, ladies


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 7, 2010)

*Nice*

You GO !  Congrats Girls !


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats to ya both.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 7, 2010)

WHEWWWWWHOOOOO!!!!! congrates to Debbie and Delila on those great hogs!!!!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 7, 2010)

yall are some killing machines...i wish everyone could cape them out as well as you Ms. Boots


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW..... Looks like you two laid the smacketh down on those suckers. Congrats on those porkers!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 9, 2010)

you da man!!!

ok maybe not da man

congrats ladies...fine bacon for sure


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratz, youse gals got it done!  I'm smellin' the BBQ pit here in N. GA  !!


----------



## the MAD plumber (Sep 10, 2010)

Hogzilla!

Bacon!!


----------



## kentuckychuck (Sep 12, 2010)

*Hog hunt*

Way to go Debbie and Delila, those are some good size hogs.  Looks like Delila's arrow real tore a whole thru that hog.  Hogguide can sure enough put you on some hogs!  Hopefully next time I'll be in town when yall go hunting, Chuck


----------



## Stumper (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats to the ladies!


----------



## propwins (Sep 13, 2010)

You ladies are terrific! Way to go!


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## chase870 (Sep 17, 2010)

Killer!!! Love to see the ladies do well


----------



## allen1932 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Oct 4, 2010)

Way to Go ladies, Congratulations on the Pork.
Uncle jesse


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice work ladies , way to go . Tommy can put you on those hogs for sure , he has them down there. Scott


----------

